# Who are you using for insurance ?



## Ovv (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi all,

As per title really, who are you using for insurance ? At present I have my P1 on a multicar with my other two cars but I guess a R32 isn't going to be looked on favourably by Admiral.

Summer use only, May to October with approxmately 3k per year, all mods declared and a guaranteed value would be nice. 

Chris.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm with Classicline insurance, extremely competitive.
The likes of Adrien Flux and A Plan couldn't even get close.


----------



## Ovv (Sep 28, 2013)

Do you mind me asking how much roughly ? Im tail end of my 30's with a clean license and plenty of no claims.


----------



## tgo nz (Aug 19, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ovv said:


> Do you mind me asking how much roughly ? Im tail end of my 30's with a clean license and plenty of no claims.


350GBP inc agreed value, and all mods declared.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I use Paceward, about £800 for 3K miles a year, 500bhp R32GTR.


----------



## Ovv (Sep 28, 2013)

Excellent, thanks for the PM and rough guides. As with most insurance companies I see the price varies, usually down to age, location, overnight parking etc. Being 36 with quite a few years of no claims and a garage will hopefully be to my advantage.

Thanks folks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

location is the most important aspect AFAIK. My East London Postcode virtually doubles my premium compare to that paid elsewhere.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I use Greenlight and pay £600 3k miles and SE London postcode so am in the same boat as Mook


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Ovv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As per title really, who are you using for insurance ? At present I have my P1 on a multicar with my other two cars but I guess a R32 isn't going to be looked on favourably by Admiral.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Feel free to give us a try if you like. If you wanted to PM me your details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## LongRat (Apr 9, 2012)

Green Light Insurance on the forum. £580 on my R32 GTR, all mods declared, I think it was 6k miles a year.
I have been very disappointed by other insurers who advertise on this forum and/or thread. I wouldn't hesitate to go back to Green Light.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Admiral have been fantastic with me. 3rd cheapest quote when I originally bought the car a year ago. Standard 59 plate Black Edition. 37 zero points. Hadn't heard of the cheaper 2 companies so went with Admiral. 5000k a year ltd mileage less than a grand.

Rang them this year to update as picked up 3 points. Ran it through the systems and put an extra hundred quid on the premium. Asked the girl if there was a "sharpening of pencil" available? Result a hundred quid off for being a loyal customer!!

Result ))))


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

MS33 said:


> I'm with Classicline insurance, extremely competitive.
> The likes of Adrien Flux and A Plan couldn't even get close.


What category did the skyline come under it don't list imports


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm with admiral multicar in a modified R32 Gtr very good!!


----------



## Ovv (Sep 28, 2013)

Car I'm interested in is a R32, so assumed I would need specialist with it being an import, but might try admiral in the 1st instance seeing as Im with them anyways - although wary about the value, doubt they would give a full value rebate if anything untoward happened.

Used Adrian Flux when I was about 20 for a 2.0 SEAT and had a positive experience, so may take you up on the offer once I know more about the R32.

Again, thanks for the additional input folks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

any insurer who advertises on this site does so becasue they should be competetive on the Skylines. The only thing they can't control is postcode risk.

Mook


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ovv said:


> As per title really, who are you using for insurance ? At present I have my P1 on a multicar with my other two cars but I guess a R32 isn't going to be looked on favourably by Admiral.


I had my R35 on my multi car policy and my R32 is on there now... untill it's too heavilly modified and has to come off.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

CT17 said:


> I had my R35 on my multi car policy and my R32 is on there now... untill it's too heavilly modified and has to come off.


I'm just in the process of looking at putting mine on a multicar policy with agreed value and all mods declared so you should be fine with yours for a while yet 

Mook, I've had the old chestnut here; went through a quote with a trader who's posted in this thread, I didn't reveal my GTROC membership / register name until after the quote, only to be told it was already discounted so in other words, there is no GTROC/Register discount, it's just sales tactics...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matt j said:


> Mook, I've had the old chestnut here; went through a quote with a trader who's posted in this thread, I didn't reveal my GTROC membership / register name until after the quote, only to be told it was already discounted so in other words, there is no GTROC/Register discount, it's just sales tactics...


That's fairly common with any ownership/enthusiasts club. It encourages you to phone though.

They have a certain amount to play with. The bottom line is the bottom line, irrespective of where the discounts come from. The underwriters have a cost and the broker has a figure they want to earn.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

CT17 said:


> That's fairly common with any ownership/enthusiasts club. It encourages you to phone though.
> 
> They have a certain amount to play with. The bottom line is the bottom line, irrespective of where the discounts come from. The underwriters have a cost and the broker has a figure they want to earn.


They shouldn't be allowed to falsely advertise on here that discounts are given to members though, that's misleading and misrepresenting the truth. There is no discount given to members that any of the general public do not also receive. It's like the 'Harvey's sale'


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> I'm just in the process of looking at putting mine on a multicar policy with agreed value and all mods declared so you should be fine with yours for a while yet
> 
> Mook, I've had the old chestnut here; went through a quote with a trader who's posted in this thread, I didn't reveal my GTROC membership / register name until after the quote, only to be told it was already discounted so in other words, there is no GTROC/Register discount, it's just sales tactics...


You're wrong 

I was in a meeting with an insurer the other week and was shown the percentage calculations for a policy. What people fail to consider is discounts cannot overlap.

So, you might get 10% for having a garage and 10% for being a GTROC member but you can't have 20%
e.g. If you are a non-GTROC member without a garage you lose that 10%. If you have a garage but are not a member you'll pay the same as a member without a garage.

I've seen the evidence, club discounts DO exist, but policy calculation is so complicated people don't fully understand it.

Mike


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matt j said:


> They shouldn't be allowed to falsely advertise on here that discounts are given to members though, that's misleading and misrepresenting the truth. There is no discount given to members that any of the general public do not also receive. It's like the 'Harvey's sale'


They usually use the words "up to" before any discount.
Like drive recorders. They give "up to 15%" apparently but my insurance is still the same


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

You'd get a 10% discount just for being ****ing awesome Mook


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

CT17 said:


> They give "up to 15%" apparently but my insurance is still the same


Yep, in the case of 'up to 15%' my GTROC discount was actually 0% lol.
If I'd have lived in the hood or not garaged the car, been a drunk driver or had loads of motoring offences, it might have applied but I doubt it very much somehow. Simple question is, can ANYONE actually say they have had a discount through being a member of the club?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> You'd get a 10% discount just for being ****ing awesome Mook


25% actually


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> 25% actually


Only cos it's Movember again...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've actually got a Sky multi-car policy and it has been brilliant. I can add stuff in and take it off, including modified cars, GTRs and all that stuff. Is it the cheapest? Dunno. It's just so damn convenient!


----------



## Ex-Evo Dave (Jun 28, 2013)

Adrian Flux £538
Mildly modded R32, 38 years old, plenty of NCD, Derbyshire


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Wrong questions beings asked ..... You should not just be asking about price and which broker that is cheapest. The real questions are what actually happens when you have an accident and make a claim and who the best underwriter is, the company that is actually insuring your car, brokers do not insure your car.

I have read so many horror stories on other car forums where people had gone with the "cheapest" quote only to find out how utter crap the service was when it came to a real life accident claim and the pain of having to fight the underwriter (not the broker) for a decent return.

From recent experience I would highly recommend Keith Micheals as a broker, and Highway (part of Liverpool Victoria) as the underwriter/insurer. Competitive (which does not mean cheapest) but more importantly excellent service when the worst happened and I had to make a claim and get my Skyline fixed up after she was rear end shunted.

No issues about taking it to my preffered bodyshop, no issues with the bodyshop's quotes, in fact an absolutely painless experience from Highway, and from Keith Micheals for the initial accident claim contact.


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

Ditto the above for Keith Michaels. When I made a claim I didn't have to fight to get a good payout in a timely manner. The service is great and very professional. I've been with them for twelve years since my first skyline and I can't fault them. I've had quotes from other brokers and whilst around the same cost the service was not as good; even the telephone manner was poor to the point of being rude.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've actually got a Sky multi-car policy and it has been brilliant. I can add stuff in and take it off, including modified cars, GTRs and all that stuff. Is it the cheapest? Dunno. It's just so damn convenient!


Thanks Toni, you are one of many GTROC members using our fleet policy, it seems to suit the needs of your typical GTR owner very well.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

still waiting for my phone call


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SkyInsurance said:


> Thanks Toni, you are one of many GTROC members using our fleet policy, it seems to suit the needs of your typical GTR owner very well.


I didn't know you did fleet policies and my insurance needs renewing in about 6 weeks...


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

CT17 said:


> I didn't know you did fleet policies and my insurance needs renewing in about 6 weeks...


Thread here:


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173105-family-fleet-cover-sky-insurance-2.html


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just insured the Panda


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> just insured the Panda


:clap:

I've been looking at the 100HP Pandas for the missus , look like a good second hand buy :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They're a hoon!

But obviously as you're my insurer, I drive it completely responsibly at all times :nervous:


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

Flux for me, only because Sky beat them by about £300, rang Flux back and they beat it by £20 but it was a buy now or lose the price deal. With being on nights at the time I just took it, but they've been a pain in the arse paperwork wise this time round (used them twice before, also used Sky before) so this year might be the final nail, their customer service isn't brilliant.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Try Footman James, cant be beaten for a 32.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

D-Ranged said:


> I use Greenlight and pay £600 3k miles and SE London postcode so am in the same boat as Mook


I'm using Adrian flux. Mines about 750 and I live down the road from you. It's up for renewal in the next two weeks so let's see what that can do!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

majestic said:


> Try Footman James, cant be beaten for a 32.


Hmmm ..... then your R32 can't be that modified then, at least in terms of engine power ?

Footman James will not (and I have checked this so many times with them) insure Skylines if they have been modified to increase BHP. 

If they have insured you "with all mods covered" it is probably because they are so dim that they didn't realise that the mods will increase the power of the car. 

Seriously, it was an absolute joke when I called them about my R33. I ran through my mod list and everything seemed to be fine, then, as I always do with quotes, I told them that the estimated power was now between 400 and 450 BHP ..... it was like a pin had dropped, silence, then a cough, then ..... 

"oh ah err can you hold on sir please ...." 

then after a minute or two 

"can you confirm that you have modified the car to produce more power ?"

"Yes" I said

"Thank you Sir, please hold"

Then .....

"Sorry Sir, we do not insure modified cars of that power, even if a little over stock power we do not have a scheme that would cover the car". 

I then said "but you surely should have known when I was going through the mods with you ?"

"Sorry Sir, I didn't actually understand anything that you said in your mod list"

:chairshot

The next few minutes was like a carry on film, I was astounded that this company would "insure" cars that they just did not understand. The bottom line was that if I had not stated the uprated power, they would have taken my money and "insured" me, but, and they confirmed this on the phone, if I had had an accident and the underwriters assesed that the car was more powerful than stock that I would NOT be insured as I had not told them about the power output.

Unbelievable. My advice would be to check very carefully with Footman James to make sure you are actually insured (assuming that like 95% of all Skylines your R32 does make more than stock power).

Also from what I understood from the person on the phone, being a "classis car" insurer, your non OEM modifications would not be truly covered as in "like for like".

Stick with real Skyline specialists, that's my advice.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol what a joke Footman James should hang their heads in shame :chuckle:


----------



## LongRat (Apr 9, 2012)

I was lucky not to waste much time with them on the phone.

"Hi, I'd like a quote for my Skyline GTR please."

"Ermm, aren't they normally modified? We don't insure modified cars."

"Thanks, bye."


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

FRRACER said:


> Lol what a joke Footman James should hang their heads in shame :chuckle:


Biggest joke is that Footman James are a GTROC Sponsor (the Club, not this Forum).

The GTROC site states "..... Footman James offer specialist rates for all GTROC members ..... This deal is currently open to all R32 and R33 Nissan Skylines ..... Just give them a call, quote your membership number and they will do the rest! ......"

Aye, right .....


----------



## msingh (Sep 14, 2004)

I use sky insurance for my r32 gtr and other 2 cars.
Very good service from them
I had previously been with pace warde for 7 years again for all three cars.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Did they pay you out for your R32 that got stolen recently?


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

Just insured a 2010 GTR stage 4. 11 NCB, im 33. clean licence. £530 with pace ward. next best was Admiral at 570. after that Sky, kieth Michaels, compare the market Etc came in at 8oo ish.
This is with the misses as well.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Paulsmig said:


> Just insured a 2010 GTR stage 4. 11 NCB, im 33. clean licence. £530 with pace ward. next best was Admiral at 570. after that Sky, kieth Michaels, compare the market Etc came in at 8oo ish.
> This is with the misses as well.


Yes just insured with Pace Ward!


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Yes just insured with Pace Ward!


How old/ncb/spec car. And what was the damage. :thumbsup:


----------



## W80 YAU (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all,

Im currently looking about for insurance quotes for my R32 and was wondering what other companies should i try? (seems like Sky is a good option)
I am 23 (24 in april) and live just outside Glasgow, Scotland. Employed, held license for just over 6yrs and got about 4yrs ncb. No convictions, 3pts for speeding on motorway SP50.
Been using confused.com and based on just looking up 1992 R32 GTR, best quote atm is from Admiral at £1258 (with my mum as named driver).

Dont have registration yet as Jurgen at JM Imports still waiting to hear back from DVLA.

Thanks


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Paulsmig said:


> Just insured a 2010 GTR stage 4. 11 NCB, im 33. clean licence. £530 with pace ward. next best was Admiral at 570. after that Sky, kieth Michaels, compare the market Etc came in at 8oo ish.
> This is with the misses as well.


Impressive quote, how did you manage to get Admiral to quote for a Stage 4 ?

They don't seem to cover fitting updated injectors, I tried and it deem seem to register with them, their quoting system doesn't list it as a modification.


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

I went through compare the market or gocompare. On the online form they have a.detailed section for modifications. Its isnt down as "stage 4" but all the mods are declared.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Paulsmig said:


> I went through compare the market or gocompare. On the online form they have a.detailed section for modifications. Its isnt down as "stage 4" but all the mods are declared.


You need to be very careful with comparison sites. The info doesn't always go across and the insurance company may have exclusions or exemptions that weren't obvious.whilst not ideal, unfortunately the onus is very much on you to ensure the details are correct before taking out the policy.


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Paulsmig said:


> I went through compare the market or gocompare. On the online form they have a.detailed section for modifications. Its isnt down as "stage 4" but all the mods are declared.


You won't find injectors listed, I have checked and that is an essential part of stage 4


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

Have you tried pace ward.


----------

